# Making coffee in your RV?



## patriciaw

Greetings, Patricia and Lloyd are here.

We are RV novices and we are looking for a coffee maker (that uses the pods) that won't trip the breaker on the inverter of our 2017 Winnebago -  Xantrex Pro XM1000 inverter with 1000 watt max.  Is this possible to find a proper option (as the one we use at home draws too much power - 800 watts)?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks

Hello Patricia and Lloyd.  I just bought a small inexpensive pod coffee maker from Walmart and that worked fine in my travel trailer.  I know Keurig makes a mini coffee maker for RVers as does Coleman.  Do a search on Google for "pod coffee maker for RV".


----------



## Cavie

I use a standard Mr. coffee


----------



## dianaw

We simply use a moka pot. 
Cheap, fast, easy to clean, can be used even on open fire.


----------



## Cavie

Been using standard Mr.Coffee pots in my 2 trailers for 4 years. Pot and toaster will work at the same time. No problems


----------

